# Cleo's triplet bucklings



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Today was their first outting. They are so sweet!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just look at those ADORABLE little faces !!! I love those lil' longears...so cute


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! Love the #3 buckling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ..they are beautiful..... congrats...  :thumb:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nubians2, congrats on healthy triplets! My girls have produced quite an array of colors, but I think #3 is the best!!! 
Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

OMG how adorable!! Like everyone, I LOOOOVE number 3...so pretty and THOSE EARS!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you I am very proud, not that I "had much to do with it. So would consider #3 spotted? I see a few on his legs. #2 is gettong a frosted look on his neck and around his eyes like his dad. Right now they are in a dog run in my shop b but building inspector is coming tomorrow and we can move them to the new addition where they will 12x24 ft. to play. It will be good they are getting bouncy already.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Sooooo cute! I, too, love #3!!! Will they be wethered or stay bucks?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I made some newbie mistakes. The owner of the buck said she would give me the service memo after they were born. Now she isnt replying and I can't find her on adga website. So if I get service memo I will keep one for breeding a different doe in the fall. If not they will pro bably all be wethered. I may have one sold already.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, that was fast! They are all really pretty! Congrats!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh I hope you are able to get a hold of her and she follows thru on the service memo! It sucks to have to learn the hard way. I know I have had my fair share of lessons that way!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

No, NO! Don't whether #3...send him to me!

They are all so cute! I hope you can get ahold of the bucks owner.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd try real hard for that service memo.... they are really nice.... :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you! I am going to try again tonight to get ahold of her. It took me three weeks to get her to return my call so I could take her buck back to her so I hope that she is a little faster with this. She was a little difficult to deal with at times but my main focus was on using a cae negative buck. She was the only one I could find at the time.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Nubian babies are the cutest things on earth.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well hopefully its just the way she works as frustrating as that is. I really do hope you can get that memo!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just sent an email attached to the last messages we had at breeding time. I used words like per our agreement hoping it would get her going. She does have first right of refusal if a buck was born. I agreed to it because it is harder to find homes for bucks or wethers than doelings. I can be quite a pest if I want something bad enough so it is in her best interest to respond to me. lol


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok I got ahold of and she is getting me the paperwork. She offered the buck for me to buy so that is something to think about. She also doesnt want a baby. I guess I was being paranoid, I just got worried when I couldn't find her on the adga site. I am happy now


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:dance: Wonderful news!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Love # 3 so adorable!!!


----------

